# IVF breakthrough in embryo selection



## mrsotter (Oct 6, 2009)

Looks like a small sample size for the research but still interesting development on embryo health selection process...

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-1319744/IVF-breakthrough-help-infertile-couples-conceive-picking-healthiest-embryo.html

/links


----------

